# Train show



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well this saturaday i would be leaving at 6am to go to the amhearst railroad show in sprinfield mass about 2 hour drive from R.I. because of covid 19 canceled not happy 😥. Next hopefully.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry meant next year.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

I feel your pain. Our club here in Houston has not been able to set up our modular layout at a show for 17 months now. We normally do at least 3 per year, and that is our only opportunity to do so since we have no access to a space to set it up otherwise. It is looking like this August will be the first opportunity. Since the last one, I have bought, converted, detailed, painted, built, repaired, DCC'd so much stuff intended for running at shows that I probably won't even be able to fit it all on the layout when we finally get to set it up.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't know when the next local train show will be either. I miss them too. The spring ones were the best. Bummer.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm thinking that train shows aren't a priority in any sense and actually of no interest by powers that be. I'm inclined to think there will be no train shows, except for the small local shows that sell the musty old Lionel stuff for the next few years.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I just got back from a train show (of sorts). I went into the local lumberyard for some boards. While Wayne was cutting, the owner was playing with his HO set. He's got a nice layout on a p.pong table in the showroom. We talked trains & shows. I told him my AF was still set up in an upstairs bedroom and that I'd be running later tonight. Next time they have a show in St. Cloud, MN I'll look him up, he usually has a booth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm missing the shows too. They have been an important part of my holiday tradition for over 25 years.


----------

